# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key V1.64 Released, Warm Update : Alcatel, Huawei and more ...

## mohamed73

☢ GB-Key ver. 1.64 ☢   Released   NON-STOP UPDATES  
◤ -------- ◥ What's New ? ◣ -------- ◢  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *ALCATEL*  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *[ Added ]*  
Fast Direct Unlock - Reset Counters  
for  *- Alcatel OT-1010D  USB* *- Alcatel OT-1041  UART*    -------------------------------------------------------------------------  * HUAWEI*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------   * Added*   
Fast Direct Unlock With usb Cable 
for  *- Huawei G3621 (USB)
 - Huawei F316
 - Huawei G2800 (USB)
 - Huawei Y511
 - Huawei Y320 (calculate codes) *     -------------------------------------------------------------------------  * OTHERS*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------   * Added*   
Fast Direct Unlock With usb Cable 
for *- Lanix LX14
 - Lanix S105
 - Lanix W31 
 - Blu Q60 
 - BMobile K103
 - BMobile QS304 
 - Vtelca V791 
 - Infiny 5520  
 - Verykool i316
 - Verykool S135*     *How to Buy GB-Credits* 
Open GB-Key
Go to config tab
Click Buy credits
 it will redirect you to paypal page   ------------------------------------------------------------------------- *SPECIAL THANKS TO CELHACK & Jeffry Mendoza (R. Dominic), Multi-Unlock (mexico), Unlockear Argentina and all other users  FOR  
SEUNDING US PHONES and Backups !!!*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Who can give you more ??!!!* 
◄ Feel The Power of GB-Key ►
◄ More Hot Updates Comming Soon ►          
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------

